# POC/Seadrift Report



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay 
By Captain Chris Martin*

*Stephen Boriskie*

Repeat customers Tim, Sterling and Bill at Bay Flats Lodge for a two night stay with fishing in betweenâ€¦good way to do it for sureâ€¦and part of a multi boat party complete with bragging rights on the line and letâ€™s just say Bill might be the loudest at dinner with his first ever over-size Redfish and first chance to use a tag from his licenseâ€"he says heâ€™s bought too many not to use one! The guys were from a local church all down to the Lodge for some great food, fellowship, fishing, and good ole fashion hospitality from the finest Sporting Lodge on the Texas Coast! The weather has not fully cooperated in the past for them but today was pretty darn good for February and the fish were agreeable the later it got in the morning. Slow by some standards but really a good day of catching not only keeper size but a good showing of undersized Redfish too. Ending with enough fish for any threesome for the table we pushed the dayâ€™s timing a bit and just could not stop drifting a shallow pristine lake with the sun up and clear waterâ€¦made me that much more appreciative of the chance to do this â€˜jobâ€™ in Texas and when you get nice groups of customers like today (they washed my boat while I cleaned the fishâ€¦what whaaaat!) it highlights it all that much more. Thanks guys for a fun day on the water! Please come see us for hot action on the Trout in the coming months as we missed a chance to see those babies today..

*Nathan Beabout*

Another fun day of wade fishing! Iâ€™m telling you; between these spring fronts it can be good. Today was an example. Our mid day bite was the best, we had two good wades that produced mix stringers of trout, reds, and even a few drum, courtesy of Berkely gulp. Most of our fish today were caught on TTF soft plastics. Only a few blow-ups were seen on top waters. There are still plenty of open dates for February and March. Letâ€™s get yawl in some of these pics.

*Steven Boldt*

Some good days and a few slow ones this week.

*Testimonials*

Feb 24, 2015 by Bob Burnes
We had Nick as our guide. He did an awesome job all day. The fishing was great but the catching was a little slow. That's just the way it is sometime. I would definitely request him again.

Feb 24, 2015 by S. Henderson
Had a great time and the staff is off the charts Beautiful place highly recommended.Steven.....and he was exceptional and a great guy I would highly recommend him. Thanks S. Henderson

Feb 23, 2015 by Preston R.
Everything was first class from the moment we walked in the front door. Food, service, ammeneties, and our guide was fantastic. Jason is someone that loves what he does and wants to share that with his cleints. I would highly recommend Bay Flats to my friends. Jason Wagenfuer - guide was fantastic! Had a great time fishing with him. We plan to come back in February next year and fish with him again.

*Thursday's Weather Forecast*

Partly cloudy skies. High 67F. Winds WNW at 10 to 15 mph.

*Join our fan page*

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-Fâ€¦08195102528120

*1-888-677-4868

Captain Chris Martin*

www.BayFlatsLodge.com

www.Shoalwaterboats.com

www.gundogbaits.com

www.TexasMarine.com

www.Yamaha.com

www.Waterloorods.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few more from the past few days*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Good morning Bradley, Chris forwarded us your email below and you never really know what lures will work until you are out there and then an AHAAAH! moment clicks and it all works but we SHOULD have low tides and the forecast for Friday is 20 mph North winds while Saturday East at about the same rateâ€¦I think the waders and lure fishermen in general will do pretty well and suggest these few selections since the water will be cooler than I like and certainly scrambled on top due to the higher winds, making it a challenge for using topwater baits:

Texas Trout Factory soft plastics with paddle tails which make lots of vibration in the water and move straight at you / diving and sinking and not darting side to side
Killer Hackberry Hustler
Killer Big Minnow
Killer Flats Minnow
all these in a dark body with bright tails like Morning Glory/Chartruese for instance or Roach with Chart Tails etc.


Paul Brownâ€™s Corky soft plastics
Corky Original
Corky Fat Boy
Corky Devil
these imitate injured mid floating mullet and colors can be more natural with the key being cast it, let it drop, work it more with the rod tip than reeling so that it it jerks and flails in the water while slowly coming at you (but enough to clear the grass below-you donâ€™t want any of these to stick in the grass)

Just a few things in your angling arsenal then add that to your fellow anglers and that of the guideâ€™s and we should all have enough presentations to drop a few jaws in the shallows of Matagorda Island!

Capt. Stephen Boriskie
Bay Flats Lodge


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Dust Bunnies and Rubber Lips*

The boy is on fire. Captain Boldt that is. Captain Ben teamed up as well.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Plumbing industry foursome today at Bay Flats Lodge in some tough wind and cold temps especially combining the two but no rain so it could have been worse. Despite the conditions we covered a lot of territory to get to two spots holding fish which is sometimes just what you have to do knowing the fish don't particularly enjoy this weather either and have favorite hangouts to ride out weather. Sheepshead in one locale and Redfish in another we limited out on both sending the group back to snow country armed with fresh fish for the fryer and grill. Fire it up honey daddy's coming home with the goods. Capt. Stephen Boriskie.

Capt. Boldt stated it was on fire in some of the coldest weather this season.


----------

